# Best Oceanfront RCI Timeshare in Myrtle Beach



## BobDE (Jun 17, 2015)

I want to trade into Myrtle Beach for the spring of 2016. April or May. I want to be right on the ocean with a nice room, balcony, and views.

I have stayed at the Sheraton Broadway and Atalaya Towers in Garden City. Both were nice. I just want to try something that may be better. Location is not that important as we do not mind driving. 

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 17, 2015)

If you look at the TUG Ratings and Reviews, it will rank the resorts by their TUG ratings, and show you which ones are in RCI:  

http://www.tug2.com/BrowseResorts.aspx?USA - Southeast | South Carolina&area=15&group=35

That being said, very few resorts are 100% ocean view, and as an exchanger you are not likely to get the best view - that goes to owners.

If you must have Ocean View/Ocean Front, you should rent from an owner, and get exactly what you want.


----------



## Gophesjo (Jun 17, 2015)

There are lots of great oceanfront options in the Myrtle Beach area, particularly in a shoulder season .  It would be good to decide if you want Myrtle Beach, or North Myrtle Beach, or Surfside/Garden City/Murrell's Inlet area first, as they are different.  Wyndham has three great properties with lots of direct Ocean Front units.  I enjoyed both their Ocean Boulevard and Westwinds properties in North Myrtle Beach.  Some of the independents in that area are nice as well. 

I personally think the very best non-II property in Myrtle Beach itself is Anderson Ocean Club.  It was built as residential units rather than timeshares, and has amazing corner units with wrap around balconies.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 17, 2015)

BobDE said:


> I want to trade into Myrtle Beach for the spring of 2016. April or May. I want to be right on the ocean with a nice room, balcony, and views.



Hilton did their bulk several months ago for all of 2016.  I doubt any are left.  I was told their Anderson Ave property is all Ocean front or good ocean view.  I would think the Wyndhams would be next.  I think at least one of their resorts is all ocean front.


----------



## BobDE (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks for the help. Anderson looks nice, but I am pretty sure that I won't be able to get that one.


----------



## dominidude (Jun 18, 2015)

BobDE said:


> Thanks for the help. Anderson looks nice, but I am pretty sure that I won't be able to get that one.



What do you have to trade? If your trade qualifies to trade in sfx-resorts.com, request an exchange into Presidential Villas in Surfside, SC. I hear that resort is decent.


----------



## silentg (Jun 18, 2015)

Check the direct exchanges on TUG Marketplace, may be able to find someone who wants to trade with you, exchange fee free!


----------



## Gophesjo (Jun 18, 2015)

dominidude said:


> What do you have to trade? If your trade qualifies to trade in sfx-resorts.com, request an exchange into Presidential Villas in Surfside, SC. I hear that resort is decent.



The OP wants oceanfront - Presidential Villas is about a mile off of the water.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 19, 2015)

Suggestion look at Shore Crest I it is ocean front. Shore Crest II is across the street from the ocean.


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 19, 2015)

I used to own a Week at Peppertree by the Sea in North Myrtle Beach.  I could walk right out of my unit right onto a nice wide beach.  Second floor units would have better view but not the "walk out" feature.  Negative for some would be that units are mostly one bedroom and are small.  These were not as important to me as being able to walk right onto the beach.

George


----------



## BobDE (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions. That Shore Crest looks promising. We have stayed in Bluegreen before at Hershey and were very impressed!


----------



## Free2Roam (Jun 21, 2015)

Make sure it's a Shore Crest I if you want Ocean Front. The majority of the units in Shore Crest I have oceanfront balconies. There are a few units on each floor that are on the sides of the bldg. 

Shore Crest II is across the street from the beach (as mentioned above.)


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 21, 2015)

Bluegreen deposits most units at Shorecrest II and very few Shorecrest I during warm weather months.


----------



## happybaby (Jun 22, 2015)

Shore Crest Villas 1 is very nice    Had a spacious 2 bedroom on the ocean

sands beach club and sands ocean club are very nice

if you get a 2br unit you will have ocean view


shore crest is further north near barefoot landing 
sands beach   and ocean are in the arcadian shores area    very nice

sands beach club 1 br have the marsh view    they also have part ocean view depending on the location of your unit
we had both the 1 br and 2br     both very nice

sands ocean club has ocean annies   and river city cafe

but either is within walking distance

a few small shops on the road also
quiet area


----------



## BobDE (Jul 24, 2015)

I got one already! A 3 bedroom unit at Club Regency at Regency Towers. 2511 S Ocean Blvd. Over 1700 square feet. All rooms oceanfront. I have 1507, which I understand is subject to change. 

I am also thinking that the 3 bedroom units have 3 views. 

I am not that hard to please, so I am sure that it will be great! I will do a review when complete.

Thanks for all of the advice!

Bob


----------

